# Andover, Minnesota ~ Annual Fall Swap 10/26/14



## Nickinator (Oct 6, 2014)

15th annual Andover Fall Swap/Show, held as usual at  Andover High School, 2115 Andover Blvd NW, Andover, MN 55304

We'll be there with a couple early 1900's bikes, and 1916 Miami, a few Schwinns, misc. parts, plus a crusty Elgin Skylark!

Hope to see a lot of you there!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sunday October 26th, doors open at 9 am - 1 pm only!
(Vendor set up 8 am)

Any questions call Tracy, cell# 612-275-8896


----------



## RustyK (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll be there! Bringing the low end stuff that Minnesotans love.


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 6, 2014)

*we will be there*

we should have 6 or more bikes to sell or trade and a few parts, Mark & Michael


----------



## Waterland (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm going to try to make it this year, have a few things I'd like to try and sell, hopefully people will bite.  I don't have much luck selling generally.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Oct 7, 2014)

RustyK said:


> I'll be there! Bringing the low end stuff that Minnesotans love.




You know that's what I like to hear!


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 20, 2014)

Swap/Show is Sunday, here is some of what we'll be bringing:


----------

